# What are your thoughts on the new gTLDs?



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 6, 2014)

So this is the new big thing. What do you all think about these new Top Level Domains? I have my thoughts on them and want to get others feedback. These will be used just like .com/org/edu...

http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-strings

And there are way more then this. About 2500 approved and 1000's more in progress and they each cost $185,000 to register.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

It was bound to happen. Now, on with the confusion!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2014)

Adding more TLDs makes sense because of saturation of existing domains.  I just wish that more controls were put in place over pricing (fair use) and usage (domain name must fit the site content).  For example, I really like the idea of forcing all porn site to .xxx so it is easy for network administrators to block such sites.  I also like how, in order to register a country TLD (e.g. us), they need to prove that they are in the USA.

In all seriousness, we really need to redesign the entire internet from the ground up with more efficient routing, security, and purge all the legacy crap from 30 years ago.  That includes abandoning HTML and creating a new framework for web development.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 6, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Adding more TLDs makes sense because of saturation of existing domains.  I just wish that more controls were put in place over pricing (fair use) and usage (domain name must fit the site content).  For example, I really like the idea of forcing all porn site to .xxx so it is easy for network administrators to block such sites.  I also like how, in order to register a country TLD (e.g. us), they need to prove that they are in the USA.
> 
> In all seriousness, we really need to redesign the entire internet from the ground up with more efficient routing, security, and purge all the legacy crap from 30 years ago.  That includes abandoning HTML and creating a new framework for web development.



I totally agree. This is going to be a routing nightmare for sys admins. Beyond the hardware though I also think brand dilution is going to take place. How is the general public going to use these when they have a hard enough time with the few that do exist? Everyone is expecting these to do big things for search engine optimization, but googles stance has always been if it doesn't help the user then it isn't relevant...so I am not sure on that front. Although Google has registered every itiration of their products. .oogle, .ogle, .gle...

I also see a ton of litigation happening. Prior domains like xyz.com now have a competitor at xyz.gTLD.. A great example.

new gTLD called powerup or .up. Now someone can register tech.powerup, or techpower.up


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 6, 2014)

WTF?

Let's, for just a second, muse on this BS.  You've got lawsuits from people over the use of the word Saga and Candy in their games names.  Scrolls is enough like the Elder Scrolls that Zenimax sued Mojang.  This just means that companies have to secure more iterations of their website.  It's like adding three extra numbers to a phone number, but two of them have to be threes no matter what.

I'm behind Ford on this one.  People are still buying ethernet hubs rated as less than Gigabit (screw the really cheap crap that's just labelled "ethernet hub" at Staples), and the solution isn't to force upgrades.  I can see support for fast devices, but that hardware is holding progress back just as much as the abomination that is ISP traffic shaping.  You pay for 100Mb service, get half that at best, and then you get traffic shaped so that streaming media looks about as good as standard definition cable.  Why just add on to the anachronism, rather than rebuilding something that actually fits how we use the internet today?

Sorry, personal rant there.  gTLD is exactly like old hardware.  It was once useful and great, but hasn't aged well.  Rather than trashing it, you keep it stored in the basement and check that its still working every so often.  It isn't broke, but it isn't exactly the glorious thing you started with.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 6, 2014)

I think the best move right now is to go back to school and get a Law Degree and become an Internet lawyer. Those guys are going to be rich!! Because the system will not change and we are stuck with what we have because there is to much invested and to much to be made.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 7, 2014)

i dont like the sound of all those random corporations being in charge of individual TLDs...



FordGT90Concept said:


> Adding more TLDs makes sense because of saturation of existing domains.  I just wish that more controls were put in place over pricing (fair use) and usage (domain name must fit the site content).  For example, I really like the idea of forcing all porn site to .xxx so it is easy for network administrators to block such sites.  I also like how, in order to register a country TLD (e.g. us), they need to prove that they are in the USA.
> 
> In all seriousness, we really need to redesign the entire internet from the ground up with more efficient routing, security, and purge all the legacy crap from 30 years ago.  That includes abandoning HTML and creating a new framework for web development.



how can anyone be forced to do anything? what about those that registered existing domains for a decade? http://conan.xxx/ is a joke site (well it's likely that there wont be that many so it would be easy to make a whitelist)

as for the html, are you familiar with angularjs? you can invent new html tags as you please, along with other frameworks to create complex applications that run in a browser (both client or server side), can even launch html5 apps or games on all mobile platforms, we have gpu access with webgl, etc etc... i'm saying it's not like we're stuck with the huge limitations of html4+css2


----------



## Beaty (Feb 26, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Adding more TLDs makes sense because of saturation of existing domains.



Don't you think though that it devalues the domains that already exist? For example 'health.com' would be a super valuable domain but if everyone can get their own health.xyz domain then it devalues an entire market doesn't it.

The same reason that diamonds are valuable because not everyone can have them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2016)

"Troll food troll aftershave and troll condoms"
That's what domain names are evolving into
A Shark infested _Piranha _ feeding pond with lawyers constantly circling and chumming up the waters


----------

